

Amid drought, Sacramento water use climbed - cwan
http://www.sacbee.com/topstories/v-print/story/2094423.html

======
tjic
In 99% of life, when quantities go down and demand stays the same, prices go
up.

Software engineers? Check.

Concert tickets? Check.

Fruit at a supermarket? Check.

It's only in areas where government creates an artificial monopoly - and the
price becomes a POLITICAL matter rather than an economic matter - that prices
are broken and unable to create a smoothly functioning market.

Gas lines in the 1970s? That's because the government fixed the price of gas.

Water use in Sacramento? That's because the government fixed the price of
water.

Etc.

------
splat
Reminds me of the audit of the home of the chief of the LA Department of Water
and Power that discovered that he watered his lawn every day for over a year
---even during rainy days.

------
Mz
Reminds me of living on Ft. Irwin (NTC): We were required to have a lawn in
the fenced in backyard, though Ft. Irwin is just south of Death Valley. Our
lawn did okay. Our next door neighbor's lawn died something like twice a year
because his backyard was the mirror opposite of ours, so his grass got the
worst of the sun every day. Not to worry: He could keep replanting it for free
because the government supplied seeds and such to people in government
housing. When we moved out, we were required to remove the cacti and other
succulents we had planted lest some child be poked.

